

Never Complain. Only Ever Code. - muriithi
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/02/never-complain-only-ever-code.html

======
edw519
"Always program first and blog second."

I sure hope that was output, not input.

------
mleonhard
The blog post violates its own thesis.

~~~
foonamefoo

        if !(your comment was code):
            print "that was a complaint"
        print "by the way this is the new way we apparently have to talk around here"

